# Let There Be Light



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

[h=2]Let there be light: Velux 'Lovers of Light' photography finalists announced[/h]


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/lightbox/velux-lovers-of-light-shortlist-announced-1395684658-slideshow/


----------



## Michael. (Mar 26, 2014)

Some very gifted people out there.

I liked (no.3)  *Graham Colling's picture of the sun shining through a cluster of trees looks like it belongs in a fairytale. 
.*


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Michael. said:


> Some very gifted people out there.
> 
> I liked (no.3)  *Graham Colling's picture of the sun shining through a cluster of trees looks like it belongs in a fairytale.
> .*



I agree. That sort of imagery is very appealing to me as I am fairy obsessed! Since childhood and still going strong. No wonder I would up in Ireland!:bowknot:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 26, 2014)

_Lovely photos my choice is the same as Michaels # 3, i'm sure the fairies were hiding in there_


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Lovely photos my choice is the same as Michaels # 3, i'm sure the fairies were hiding in there_



Oh the fae are never far off! You can always tempt them with wee cakes.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Since photography is the act of capturing light . . . how can one fail?  Ah, the best use of light in a photograph.  These are all nice but I don't see a winner.  I do like the one from inside a sea cave but that's just because it's the sea . . .


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Since photography is the act of capturing light . . . how can one fail?  Ah, the best use of light in a photograph.  These are all nice but I don't see a winner.  I do like the one from inside a sea cave but that's just because it's the sea . . .



Well one of them will be a winner, but just not your winner. And yes, the sea is your draw always I would think.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Having been a lauded photojournalist for Uncle Sham (they hated my mouthing off against the war but sure loved my pictures), can't help but retain some degree of critical thinking when it comes to judging photographs and can honestly say that although these are all nice and a couple very good, I have seen better.  So, for a winner among the bunch?  I'm still goin' with the sea cave just as an act of personal prejudice.  Ain't judges a bitch!?!?!?


----------

